# Rem. 700 barrel cut and crowned



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a Rem. 700 BDL that has a bulge at the end of the barrel.
It throws about a 4" group @100 yds. The group is the shape of a rhombus.

I did no adjustments, just shot 4 times.

The barrel is floated.

The scope bases and rings are installed correctly w/ Loctite. 
Shooting from gun vise.
Yes, I can hit a dime at 100 yds with some of my other rifles, so I don't think it's me.
 I've done this twice, just in case I was having a bad day the first time. Actually I floated the barrel then shot again, with the same results.

The first shot was down and to the left. 
The second shot was to the right about 4".
The third shot was between the first two and about 2" high.
The fourth shot was between the first two and about 2" low.

I was wondering if the bulge at the end of the barrel would have something to do with this?

If so, is there a someone near Eatonton that will cut and crown, what is the going rate, and what barrel length would ya'll recommend?
Thanks


----------



## miles58 (Mar 19, 2013)

What caliber?

Not that it makes any difference to the problem, but with a lot of 700 barrels available for very little money that might be a cheaper way to go if you are trying to fix a 30-06/270/308.

Dave


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 19, 2013)

miles58 said:


> What caliber?
> 
> Not that it makes any difference to the problem, but with a lot of 700 barrels available for very little money that might be a cheaper way to go if you are trying to fix a 30-06/270/308.
> 
> Dave



It's a 30-06.
I looked at some online that were around $150.00


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 19, 2013)

Find a shop that does custom work. They will have old barrels off 700's.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Find a shop that does custom work. They will have old barrels off 700's.



That's the other question. Does anybody know of a shop near Eatonton, that might cut/have a barrel?


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 19, 2013)

What significance does the barrel being crowned have with it's accuracy?

I have a port-a-band saw and a vise.

I think I'd like to have a shorty.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 19, 2013)

What affect would shortening the barrel have on the ballistics?


----------



## Ocmulgee Arms (Mar 19, 2013)

Just loose a little velocity. Not much at all depending on how much you cut it. It could help with accuracy as a shorter barrel is stiffer. Of course your accuracy will be helped because of eliminating the bulge. Depending on where the bulge is you should have no issues cutting and recrowning PROPERLY.


----------



## wareagle700 (Mar 19, 2013)

The point of a crown is so that when the bullet leaves the bore it exits with even bearing surface. That means the rifling stops evenly all around the muzzle. Whether its a 11 degree or 90 degree, it must be perfect for peak accuracy. Another purpose it serves is to protect the actual crown of the barrel. This would be a recessed crown which most barrels have already.

Assuming the work is done correctly by a competent gunsmith or machinist, shortening a barrel will do one thing concerning ballistics. Decrease velocity. Seeing a noticeable increase in accuracy from shortening a barrel is highly unlikely.


----------



## ben300win (Mar 19, 2013)

While you have the barrel off, you should have the action trued and lugs lapped. Most folks out there don't know you should clean your rifle from the breech end because you stand less of a chance of messing up the crown. The crown is very important to how well your rifle shoots. Generally you lose about 50 fps per inche you cut off.


----------



## jglenn (Mar 19, 2013)

always interesting about how we all think of a crown being sooo important.

yes I haved perfect crowns on all my rifles but there have been several studies by gunsmiths over the years where they dinged up the crown a Bunch and it still shot pretty darn well...   yes the groups opend up a bit as the dings got worse but nowhere as much as you'd think

makes you wonder sometimes


Leon how close to the muzzle is the bulge?  what is the barrel length?  most are 22" in length 

take off 30-06 barrels can be had from ebay or gunbroker for less than $80 usually



picture would help


----------



## Loder (Mar 21, 2013)

You can ship the bbld action sans the bolt to Redneck off of the 24hr campfire forum.  He'll cut and crown for $45 and whatever return shipping is.

You'll lose a bit of MV, but not enough to matter as long as you're only talking around 2in.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 23, 2013)

Well I got about 3 inches cut off the barrel today, and it's a fine job.
It seemed after further inspection, that the bulge came a little further down the barrel.
I'll go out tomorrow and see how she shoots.
Thanks jglenn.


----------



## jglenn (Mar 23, 2013)

no problem Leon..

looking forward to using the sauce..


----------



## deadend (Mar 24, 2013)

Remmy takeoffs can be had for $50ish shipped all day long.  I'd not waste the coin on your tube.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 31, 2013)

Leon,  how'd it shoot?!  Fix it?  or the same?


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 1, 2013)

Due to the wind, rain, and timing, I haven't had a chance to shoot it.
Maybe this week.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 9, 2013)

I shot it 6 times Sunday PM, and it was all over the target.
I guess I need to find another barrel, or maybe cut some more off of this one.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (May 11, 2013)

Well I found another barrel. It was attached to a Ruger #1 in 243 caliber.
Just so happened a friend of mine asked me if I knew of a Rem. 700 for a custom build. He would swap the Ruger #1 for one.

I told him the barrel was bad, and he said that was even better.

I guess I did ok.  I'll shoot this one and see how it does.


----------



## T-N-T (May 18, 2013)

Hey, sounds like a score!  I love those number ones.  Not every story has a happy ending,  but this one sounds happy to me.


----------



## Killdee (May 22, 2013)

MAn a Ruger #1 great score Bud.


----------

